# Skin tag removal



## Leaway2 (7 Jun 2017)

Has anyone had a skin tag removed. If so, how and where was it. I have one on my eyelid and I feel it is time to lose it.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jun 2017)

Nail clippers and some TCP. Man up and get on with it!

This may not be actual valid medical advice and no liability for any suffering or losses as a result of following this suggestion will be accepted by the poster (me)!


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

See GP, get referral to max-fac or plastics and see about geting it removed. Up here some minor "lumps and bumps" are contracted out to a private company working for the NHS to let the hopsital get on with bigger stuff.....still via GP though.

Shaun


----------



## Salar (7 Jun 2017)

I've got a couple in an awkward position I need to attend to . I'm pondering on the nail clipper theory, but there's lost of blood involved apparently.

I read that you can do the same as warts and stick a small piece of duct tape over them to starve them of oxygen, they then go black and fall of in a couple of weeks.

Not sure if duct tape over the eye is a good look though!!


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2017)

I had one removed from my neck by GP. Frozen, fell off soon after
Eyelid, I'd probably want a specialist to do


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Jun 2017)

I did one of mine with some sewing thread. I just tied it off tight and left it until it fell off. It was under my armpit so a bugger to get two hands in the right position. I did have a go with nail scissors, but it hurt too much.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jun 2017)

I used a pair sharp scissors to cut one off my shoulder, slight pain and hardy any blood at all.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Jun 2017)

I've got a massive one between my shoulders.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jun 2017)

This is on my eyelid, so I am hesitant to go "industrial".


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> See GP, get referral to max-fac or plastics and see about geting it removed. Up here some minor "lumps and bumps" are contracted out to a private company working for the NHS to let the hopsital get on with bigger stuff.....still via GP though.
> 
> Shaun


I did see a GP but they said it was cosmetic as it was not causing discomfort. So basically, sod off.


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

That's odd, GP's usually refer on all manner of lumps and bumps including skin tags. 

Did you want me to find out someone in Manchester with a good rep who could do it privately ? Pm me a pic and I'll enquire. If you were local I'd suggest my consultant surgical colleague Graham Putnam.

Shaun


----------



## Drago (7 Jun 2017)

I chopped one off the front of my shoulder with nail scissors. Claret everywhere, but dressed it up and all was good. I'd probably get an eyelid mounted one done by a pro though.


----------



## pclay (7 Jun 2017)

Tea tree oil. Dab it on 3 times a day, and it will eventually turn black and drop off. Mind you, I would not use tea tree oil near my eye.


----------



## keithmac (7 Jun 2017)

I've got a few skin tags and was mulling over just getting on with it with a sterilised Stanley blade.

Not a good idea round the eyes though!.

Maybe a couple of pints first as well..


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2017)

https://www.undergroundhealth.com/apple-cider-vinegar-for-skin-tag-removal/


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jun 2017)

Mr M had one on his eyelid, he called it the "rice crispie" went to GP to have it removed.
I had one and just pulled it off with my nails


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2017)

User46386 said:


> You need to be careful when eyes are involved, my eyeball got scratched by a bramble branch and it took 2 years to heal! and numerous trips to the eye clinic.
> So I wouldnt mess about, I'd have the Dr take it off.



Yep, did the same on a pine needle on one of our trees. Viscotears during the day and lacri lube at night. Open eyes in the morning and pulled the flap of corneal surface off again  about 2 years for me as well! I declined to have it (bowman's membrane?) tacked back in place surgically.

Pointy things near eyes need a professional.....

Shaun


----------



## IBarrett (8 Jun 2017)

I also removed a tag on the back of my neck by tying sewing thread tightly around it. I think it took a week or more but eventually if just came off. No problems at all.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2017)

Tell the GP you keep catching it, and it bleeds, then they will most likely refer you. My wife has had a couple of cysts removed by the local GP (one in leg and one in shoulder).


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2017)

Another one for the cotton thread method. Mind you, they have to be very tight and it might look a bit odd for a few days until it drops off....mine was on my arm so easily covered


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Jun 2017)

Thank you for all the replies. The cotton/pliers/chainsaw options have been discarded as it is on my eyelid. I have booked an appointment at a local clinic at a cost of £50. If I get the nod from someone, I will be attending on Monday evening. Listen for the girlie screams and wailing. If all goes well I will post before and after pictures.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> If all goes well I will post before and after pictures.


We want before and after commute times as well. You should be quicker afterwards due to weight reduction and aero improvement. In fact why stop with the skin tag? There must be other superfluous body parts that can be hacked off to improve the power to weight ratio and aerodynamics (although I see you have already done the hair thing ).


----------



## cd365 (9 Jun 2017)

I had one on my eyelid a few years back, just used nail clippers.


----------



## Firestorm (9 Jun 2017)

Tie dental floss to cut the blood flow.
I worked with the one on my eyelid although i ftoze it as well.
Get your blood sugar tested. Skin tags are sometimes a sign of high blood sugar.....


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Jun 2017)

cd365 said:


> I had one on my eyelid a few years back, just used nail clippers.


Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## cd365 (12 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Nooooooooooooo!


It worked though!


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jun 2017)

I attended the clinic last night (in full lycra. lol). I was in for about 45 mins which included a talk about what tags are, what the process was going to be and the different ways she could use to remove them. She talked about what I needed to do after, such as keeping clean and applying witch hazel which would be supplied. She removed the large tag and 5 smaller tags that I did not know I had. The place was very clean and the whole process went very well. The tags were burnt off which felt similar to a injection. Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

dan_bo said:


> I've got a massive one between my shoulders.


i dont know you that well


----------



## cd365 (13 Jun 2017)

Did you not tell her about the advice you got on here. Glad it's all sorted.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Jun 2017)

cd365 said:


> Did you not tell her about the advice you got on here. Glad it's all sorted.


No, although I am sure your pliers and blowtorch approach would have been a useful tip


----------



## cd365 (14 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> No, although I am sure your pliers and blowtorch approach would have been a useful tip


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2017)

Glad it's all sorted 

Shaun


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2017)

Skin tag...
I had a small one on the very soft tender skin at the top of my leg..inside..

So I thought this is annoying me I'll get shut.
I sat on my bed and using a large pair of nail clippers I positioned them so I'd get a clean snip..
3..2..1 snip....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I kid you not ..ouragous pain and bled like a good un.but after a few mins I was all done..little plaster and antiseptic. 

Only try this if you feel brave


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Jun 2017)

I had one there too. I bought a scalpel off Ebay for about ‎£3. Slice, it was off. Never felt it, and it hardly any blood. Same as one under my arm. That was a little more difficult due to location.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> I had one there too. I bought a scalpel off Ebay for about ‎£3. Slice, it was off. Never felt it, and it hardly any blood. Same as one under my arm. That was a little more difficult due to location.




I'll remember that ,i won't be snipping again


----------



## PK99 (28 Jun 2017)

Dental floss tied around the base - easy plus pain and mess free.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I hope you sterilised the nail clippers, after cutting your toenails with them. Ew.



My dear wife was not impressed at all ... And no, i was naughty


----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> My dear wife was not impressed at all ... And no, i was naughty


It's ok, they were her nail clippers and he didn't wash them before he put them back


----------



## BPCycler (28 Jun 2017)

I have one on my shoulder, but removing it won't increase my speed so I'll pass for now. :-)


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Jun 2017)

BPCycler said:


> I have one on my shoulder, but removing it won't increase my speed so I'll pass for now. :-)


Well, there is the weight to consider and how it affects the wind flow in your aero tuck.


----------



## Dirk (29 Jun 2017)

cd365 said:


> I had one on my eyelid a few years back, just used nail clippers.


I had a sebaceous cyst on my eyelid a few years ago. Came up as a pea sized lump.
Had to have it surgically removed under local anasthetic.
The surgeon used a clamp to turn my eyelid inside out and cut the cyst out from the inside, so as not to leave a visible scar.
The sight of the scalpel approaching my eye was not one for the fain't hearted!


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Jun 2017)

Dirk said:


> The sight of the scalpel approaching my eye was not one for the fain't hearted!




On a serious note, I hadn’t realised how much irritation the tag had been giving me until I had it removed.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jun 2017)

I had 2 done a few years back, one on my forehead and one at the top of my inside leg which used to chafe on my underwear.

Returning to work afterwards (the GP froze the skin and cut them off, putting a plaster over the wounds) I began to feel the blood flowing a little & had to put pressure on both areas to stop the bleeding. This involved shoving one hand down my trousers. The problem was I shared my office with a lovely young lady so I had to give her a detailed reassuring explanation of what I was up to beforehand.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> I This involved shoving one hand down my trousers. The problem was I shared my office with a lovely young lady so I had to give her a detailed reassuring explanation of what I was up to beforehand.


Yeah, right! I am sure she was reassured.


----------



## BPCycler (29 Jun 2017)

Hmmm, never considered that before. It's lighter than a kickstand at least.



Leaway2 said:


> Well, there is the weight to consider and how it affects the wind flow in your aero tuck.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jun 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Nail clippers and some TCP. Man up and get on with it!
> 
> This may not be actual valid medical advice and no liability for any suffering or losses as a result of following this suggestion will be accepted by the poster (me)!


So it turns out my initial response was right all along 

Now you have had the 'procedure' perhaps it is time to update your avatar and use a picture without that hideous monstrosity in it.......!


----------



## Plexy (12 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Has anyone had a skin tag removed. If so, how and where was it. I have one on my eyelid and I feel it is time to lose it.



I had mole and skin tag removal in London. Small skin tags was £80 / each by doctor via laser. For the bigger moles I had to pay £190 (each). I hope it helps the others for figuring out the price. 

*Mod Note:*
Edited to remove advertising link.


----------



## PK99 (12 Oct 2020)

Tie fishing line or nylon thread very tightly at the base. Once blood supply is cut off it will die and fall off.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2020)

formanellie said:


> I also have skin tags, and i would like to remove them, but I am pretty sure the removing with nail clippers is dangerous, maybe there is a service or something who could recommend me to remove them. I am tired of them


See the post above yours...there'll probably be private clinics locally that will do ('probably' even with Covid and all).
You might be able to get done via GP on NHS depending on where it is....but expect a long wait!


----------



## Drago (13 Oct 2020)

I had a fair sized one on my back that was getting sore where it rubbed on my clothes. I asked Mrs D to whip it off with a scalpel, but she wouldnt. Woos.

Anyway, I bought one of those kits that allows a rubber band thing to be slid over it and choke off the blood supply. 3 days later it was off.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2020)

I am with PK99 and Drago. I had 2 under my arms.....tied fine cotton around the base, a few days later they were go e


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> I had a fair sized one on my back that was getting sore where it rubbed on my clothes. I asked Mrs D to whip it off with a scalpel, but she wouldnt. Woos.
> 
> Anyway, I bought one of those kits that allows a rubber band thing to be slid over it and choke off the blood supply. 3 days later it was off.


Word says it was glad to be shot of you, and is enjoying its new life


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2020)

I had a couple of tags and a mole on my forehead removed by my GP about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I had a couple of tags and a mole on my forehead removed by my GP about 5 or 6 years ago.


What did he ever do to deserve that?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Oct 2020)

Needle point soldering iron?


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Oct 2020)

Please go to your GP with anything you are not totally sure is a skin tag. This doesn't just include suspicious moles but anything out of ordinary - a spot that doesn't go away, a scaly rough patch of skin, anything that bleeds easily etc.
You never know.


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Nail clippers and some TCP. Man up and get on with it!
> 
> This may not be actual valid medical advice and no liability for any suffering or losses as a result of following this suggestion will be accepted by the poster (me)!



In future please put your warning on top in large print followed by your advice in microscopic print beneath, thank you.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Please go to your GP with anything you are not totally sure is a skin tag. This doesn't just include suspicious moles but anything out of ordinary - a spot that doesn't go away, a scaly rough patch of skin, anything that bleeds easily etc.
> You never know.


Nah, I'm fine.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Oct 2020)

Drago said:


> Nah, I'm fine.
> 
> View attachment 553079


🤣🤣 I'm a bit over sensitive on this subject. 2020 has been a bit shoot in a few ways - skin cancer being one of them. If I had realised it wasn't just about dodgy moles, I might have a slightly smaller scar.


----------



## Brads (17 Oct 2020)

I've had dozens removed. I used to get them done by the nurse at the GP's using a hot wire. Very quick, painless and easy.
They banned it and started using liquid Nitrogen. farking awful. 
I now have loads of skin tags and just don't bother my arse about them.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> 🤣🤣 I'm a bit over sensitive on this subject. 2020 has been a bit shoot in a few ways - skin cancer being one of them. If I had realised it wasn't just about dodgy moles, I might have a slightly smaller scar.


Skin cancer too here. Mrs D spotted it and i had it excised. Testimg showed it to be malignent, but bi monthly blood tests showed none of the antibodies one would expect if I were in trouble, and ive been fine for 7 or 8 years. While its not something I choose to dwell on, im happy to crack a joke and lighten the mood - over 3 decades of service to the Crown has warped my sense of humpur very badly, Im afraid.


----------



## AuroraSaab (29 Oct 2020)

I had several nevus type moles treated a few years ago - the ones that look like the rubber on the end of a pencil. Unfortunately it was my GP's first go at freezing moles off and she didn't do a great job. One dropped off and is now a flattened mark, but the others just scabbed up and are a bit smaller but still there. It's a pain when they catch on clothing but they aren't visible so I'm inclined to leave them now.

The freezing off wasn't painful and you just leave it to scab up under a plaster for a week or so. I would think it would be painless for skin tags.


----------

